# Angela und Gollum 1X



## Akrueger100 (12 Mai 2013)

Die Zwillinge Angela und Gollum wurden nach der Geburt getrennt. Der eine wuchs in Mittelerde auf die andere in Mitteldeutschland


----------



## didi33 (12 Mai 2013)

Verblüffend die Ähnlichkeit.


----------



## UTux (12 Mai 2013)

Zum verwechseln ähnlich, gut das die Namen drunter stehen.


----------



## krawutz (13 Mai 2013)

Das hat Gollum nun wirklich nicht verdient - weder dieser, noch jener !


----------



## Punisher (13 Mai 2013)

Da hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen: Angela wuchs nicht in Mitteldeutschland auf, sondern in Dunkeldeutschland


----------



## Chamser81 (13 Mai 2013)

Punisher schrieb:


> Da hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen: Angela wuchs nicht in Mitteldeutschland auf, sondern in Dunkeldeutschland



Oder ganz anders ausgedrückt. In den unverbrauchten Bundesländern!


----------



## Don76 (3 Juni 2013)

Ich wusste es das sie mit dem verwandt ist.


----------



## chedecker (14 Juni 2013)

:crazy: :thumbup:


----------

